# yeast infection? hot spot?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

noticed the boys following Daisy around everywhere.. sniffing her butt, not leaving her alone.. then i noticed this.. please excuse picture content.. lol










it isnt normally red like that .. its also on the underside of her tail


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

where you at Lisa? need ur help.. lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone?? back up


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the redness on the top part of her rectum? So basically her hole is inflamed? Have you noticed her scooting her butt at all?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never seen her scoot her butt, ever.. she licks it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know man....that's a tough one. Maybe a polyp? Lisa was just on a minute ago...hopefully she will be back on at somepoint.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Anal glands need to be expressed. When the glands arent expressed they can get infected or swollen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Has she been straining when she poops that you've noticed? Any blood? Not that I like to watch my dog take a dump but in this case where she has the inflammation on her rectum I would watch for that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just googled "rectal polyps in dogs" and found this website. Seems the general consensus is that when finding a growth on the rectum to take them to the vet. Could be a tumor
Rectal Tumors in Dogs | eHow.com


----------

